
Sourcegraph Chrome extension for GitHub: jump-to-def and better code search for Go - attfarhan
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/announcing-the-sourcegraph-chrome-extension-for/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. This is a tremendously helpful extension that makes it
feel like you're in an IDE when browsing GitHub code. The best way to see what
I mean is to watch the demo at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ATPk-b4X1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ATPk-b4X1g).

And cheers to @attfarhan, a developer intern here, for the amazing work on the
extension.

Happy to answer any questions here.

